# Breeder



## Riley ann (Oct 16, 2017)

If you are a steady production of hatchlings and have sold to local restaurant owners(as pets) are you considered a breeder?


----------



## wellington (Oct 16, 2017)

If you sell to restaurant owners, I'm betting they are not used as pets, but as food. Which probably makes you a breeder, but also a terrible person in my eyes!
This is a weird question. What's the reasoning behind it?


----------



## Riley ann (Oct 16, 2017)

wellington said:


> If you sell to restaurant owners, I'm betting they are not used as pets, but as food. Which probably makes you a breeder, but also a terrible person in my eyes!
> This is a weird question. What's the reasoning behind it?



I don’t sell often to restaurants owners, and when I do it’s 2. I often see pictures of these hatchlings or yearlings. I can guarantee.

I’m not really sure the reasoning. I suppose it’s more like am I a breeder or just a owner with a product.


----------



## Tom (Oct 16, 2017)

Riley ann said:


> If you are a steady production of hatchlings and have sold to local restaurant owners(as pets) are you considered a breeder?



This isn't so easily defined. I don't think there is some magic number that makes you a breeder if you go over it. For example: If you produce 99 babies, you are not a breeder, but if you make 100 or more, you are. It just doesn't work that way, and I don't think who you sell them to has anything to do with whether or not you are a breeder. Further, I think there is a distinction for a breeder like me who has a "real" job, but does tortoises as a hobby and produces a few babies per year, vs. someone who does nothing but tortoises and that is their sole job and primary income source.

Why do you ask? And what would restaurant owners want with live chelonians if not for food?


----------



## Riley ann (Oct 16, 2017)

Tom said:


> This isn't so easily defined. I don't think there is some magic number that makes you a breeder if you go over it. For example: If you produce 99 babies, you are not a breeder, but if you make 100 or more, you are. It just doesn't work that way, and I don't think who you sell them to has anything to do with whether or not you are a breeder. Further, I think there is a distinction for a breeder like me who has a "real" job, but does tortoises as a hobby and produces a few babies per year, vs. someone who does nothing but tortoises and that is their sole job and primary income source.
> 
> Why do you ask? And what would restaurant owners want with live chelonians if not for food?



I’m friends with most of the famous restaurants owner. I see they have admiration for them and check on them. They are kept at home and with all the needs and care. What human would eat helpless animals and why.


----------



## Tom (Oct 16, 2017)

Riley ann said:


> I’m friends with most of the famous restaurants owner. I see they have admiration for them and check on them. They are kept at home and with all the needs and care.


I see. 

What species are we talking about and how many babies per year are you making?


----------



## Riley ann (Oct 16, 2017)

Tom said:


> I see.
> 
> What species are we talking about and how many babies per year are you making?



Leopard and I make about 50 a year.


----------



## wellington (Oct 16, 2017)

Riley ann said:


> I’m friends with most of the famous restaurants owner. I see they have admiration for them and check on them. They are kept at home and with all the needs and care. What human would eat helpless animals and why.


There are a lot of countries that eat tortoise and turtles.


----------



## Tom (Oct 16, 2017)

Riley ann said:


> Leopard and I make about 50 a year.



If you want to call yourself a breeder, I think you can. If you don't want to be considered a breeder, and you wish to be referred to as a tortoise keeper that produces a few clutches per year, I think that would be okay too.

I don't really consider myself a "breeder", but my adults do make a few babies per year and I love starting the babies right and sending them to good homes for other people to enjoy as much as I enjoy them.

If someone asked me if I was a breeder of tortoises, I'd probably say: "No. Not really."
If someone asked me if I was a tortoise breeder: "Sort of, but not really…"

The more I type, the more I'm considering the question...


----------



## Riley ann (Oct 16, 2017)

wellington said:


> There are a lot of countries that eat tortoise and turtles.



Strong point


----------



## Ramsey (Oct 16, 2017)

Interesting... 

I personally would consider anybody who keeps a breeding pair(s) and produces at any regular interval is a breeder. Regardless of scale. Even if it's just a hobby and you get one clutch a year, I'd say that's a breeder.

I have a friend whose dragons had a one-time clutch. I don't consider her a breeder, she hasn't done it since. I have another friend whose full-time business is breeding dogs. She's a breeder.


----------



## Redfool (Oct 16, 2017)

wellington said:


> There are a lot of countries that eat tortoise and turtles.



In South America, redfoots are considered by Catholics to be grouped with fish so they ca be eaten during Lent. I’ve heard that the indigenous people sell them roadside for food. It would be nice if the Pope could change the attitudes on this.


----------



## Riley ann (Oct 16, 2017)

Redfool said:


> In South America, redfoots are considered by Catholics to be grouped with fish so they ca be eaten during Lent. I’ve heard that the indigenous people sell them roadside for food. It would be nice if the Pope could change the attitudes on this.



Right, I don’t need salmonella. Also that’s plain mean


----------

